# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  Онлайн-программирование для детей - первый урок БЕСПЛАТНО

## garantylearning

Федеральная сеть "Гарантия Знаний" приглашает школьников на *ОНЛАЙН-КУРСЫ по программированию*!

- Онлайн-занятия в удобное время
- Возможность заниматься из любой точки мира
- Создание 2D и 3D-игр для компьютера
- Разработка мобильных приложений и многое другое!

Занятия ведет команда профессиональных преподавателей, которые сделают из юных талантов будущих программистов!

*! Первый пробный урок БЕСПЛАТНО !*

Для записи на курсы и более подробной информации переходите по ссылке ниже:
https://garantylearning.com/promo/coding.html?utm_source=svae.by

----------

